# suche eplan-zeichner/in



## lbuenger (13 August 2008)

Hallo Forum,

wer hat die Möglichkeit und die Lust, gegen Bezahlung einen vorhandenen Schaltplan in eplan abzuzeichnen. Der vorhandene Schaltplan wurde mit Caddy++ erstellt und ist ca. 150 Seiten stark. Die Eplan-Version muss 5.7 oder höher sein.
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten im voraus
Lutz Bünger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2008)

www.ddt-online.de


----------



## PhilippL (13 August 2008)

Hallo,

wir zeichnen in EPLAN 5.70 und wären gerne bereit die Zeichnungsarbeiten zu übernehmen.

Einfach kurze eMail an info@lechner-electronic.de und wir unterbreiten ein Angebot.

Schöne Grüße

Philipp


----------



## mark11 (17 September 2008)

*Kapazitäten frei, aber Raum München*

Hallo,
kann dir die Zeichnungen, Skizzen ect. schon auf Eplan zeichnen.
Müßten dann aber per mail, Fax geschickt und Details telefonisch abgesprochen werden.
gruss Markus 
elektro@kunzke.de


----------

